

Typography in ten minutes - zhte415
http://practicaltypography.com/typography-in-ten-minutes.html

======
anotheryou
sorry, but I wouldn't want to learn from a page looking like that...

I'm no professional, but:

\- DONT CAPS MORE THAN 1-2 WORDS

\- create clear hierarchy (a list with no real title ("ready? go!"), thin
circled numeration and blobs of bigger text without sub-headlines...? Also
color is a nice tool to use...)

\- stay true to what people know (links have underlines, visited links change
color etc.)

\- I'd rather have a more raged right margin than having to read
"ty­-[linebreak]pog­ra­pher"

\- ...

rather go with this first: [http://www.presslabs.com/blog/web-typography-for-
non-designe...](http://www.presslabs.com/blog/web-typography-for-non-
designers/)

------
dlu
<3 Rather useful, and glad even lawyers (at least one) geek out over this

